# Anybody on here involved with preservation of a site?



## Badoosh (Oct 2, 2009)

Wasn't sure if this should be posted in here or Off-topic but please feel free to move if needed.

I vaguely remember reading posts on here about members being involved with preservation projects but after a couple of searches haven't been able to find much.

So my question is simple...is anybody?

Reason being, a couple of us are working on a project to preserve a couple of old miltary sites in the Plymouth area & would like to speak with anybody who is, or has been, involved with such projects. If there is any person/s on here, please can you PM me.

Thanks


----------



## escortmad79 (Oct 2, 2009)

Go up & speak to the boys who run the Battery Heritage Centre in Brixham, I'm sure they could help you


----------



## Badoosh (Oct 3, 2009)

escortmad79 said:


> Go up & speak to the boys who run the Battery Heritage Centre in Brixham, I'm sure they could help you



Thanks dude, that was the first point of call. Spoke with them over the phone early summer but yet to make a visit & chat with the guys onsite. Must make it a priority!


----------



## escortmad79 (Oct 3, 2009)

They've been into all things military for years, I know some of them.

Very knowledgable chaps


----------



## Dark Descent (Sep 29, 2012)

was trying to preserve plympton roc post, but people kept breaking in, and the owner didnt want to do anything about them...


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 29, 2012)

In a way we all are surely by documenting the sites...


----------



## oldscrote (Sep 30, 2012)

There's Krypton with the Chop Gate ROC

http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=21021&highlight=royal+observer+corps


----------



## krela (Sep 30, 2012)

This thread is 3 years old...


----------



## oldscrote (Sep 30, 2012)

krela said:


> This thread is 3 years old...



Whoops,it's to early in the morning to be concentrating that hard


----------

